# Atlas SEL having false front assist alarms & braking. Very scary issue.



## wave1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

This just started happening today in a 3 month old SEL. First time was pulling out of a parking lot onto a main road that dipped down. Half way into the turn onto the road as the front of the car dipped down the front assist engaged, alarm sounded and brakes engaged car turned off or atleast it felt like it did. Had to press the start button again to move. Luckily no one was behind me. 

Next about 30 min later turning into a parking lot from a main road as the vehicle front end entered the front assist engaged again! Emergency brakes leaving the rear end in heavy traffic as cars swerved to avoid me. The other messed up part is that the car will not let you go anywhere once it engages. Not used to this it was a good 10-15 seconds to get it going and move it of traffic. 

This is really not right and now a major flaw. Has this happened to anyone else. These were just normal bumps or dips in the road that should not set this off. Also is there any way to permanently disable the front assist?


----------



## wave1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

looks like others are having the same issues. I should note that I had a two month old and 1.5 year old in the car with me. Thankfully I was not in an accident but this absolutely will cause an accident if not fixed.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wave1911 said:


> looks like others are having the same issues. I should note that I had a two month old and 1.5 year old in the car with me. Thankfully I was not in an accident but this absolutely will cause an accident if not fixed.


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

*Start here with your complaint....*

https://www-odi.nhtsa.dot.gov/VehicleComplaint/


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

This IS NOT front assist...it's "maneuver braking" and is part of the "park pilot" system. I have simply turned mine off in the infotainment menu under "car" and "parking and maneuvering" menu. Sorted. I was tired of having to creep out of my driveway. Too sensitive!


----------



## sayemthree (Mar 2, 2006)

Make sure the front sensors are not dirty or blocked 

Happened to me the first time I backed up with mu bike and bike rack in the tow hitch. Of course the sensor thought there was a bike behind me.


----------



## wave1911 (Mar 5, 2018)

KarstGeo said:


> This IS NOT front assist...it's "maneuver braking" and is part of the "park pilot" system. I have simply turned mine off in the infotainment menu under "car" and "parking and maneuvering" menu. Sorted. I was tired of having to creep out of my driveway. Too sensitive!


Thank you. It still needs to be fixed. If it can’t tell the difference between a bump and a car the system is broken.

Also this has now thrown off the alignment of the front wheels. Immediately after this happened the wheels now vibrates at speeds above 30mph. I don’t have anything else to attribute it to. But it was driving fine and has 3,000 miles on it. I guess The extreme braking can throw the alignment out?


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

wave1911 said:


> Thank you. It still needs to be fixed. If it can’t tell the difference between a bump and a car the system is broken.
> 
> Also this has now thrown off the alignment of the front wheels. Immediately after this happened the wheels now vibrates at speeds above 30mph. I don’t have anything else to attribute it to. But it was driving fine and has 3,000 miles on it. I guess The extreme braking can throw the alignment out?


Understood but I will argue, as will VW in all likelihood, that this is a normal function of the system i.e. it is sensing the approaching road/driveway as an obstacle due to the angle. I am going to take mine in for an oil change/tire rotation at 8K which will be in a few weeks and was planning on mentioning it. There may not be a fix for it unless there is a calibration angle somewhere in the operating system that can be set as to avoid this.

Vibration wouldn't be related to alignment, more likely this is a wheel out of balance. Who knows, could be related (mine has e-braked me a number of times and is fine) or just coincidence. Either way, time to take it in.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

wave1911 said:


> ......extreme braking can throw the alignment out?


 No!


----------



## demps95 (Aug 22, 2018)

*front sensors sensing the road: Watch out..ATLAS with PARK PILOT active can cause an ACCIDENT.*

We continue to drive the car with Park Pilot turned off, it's the only way to avoid the braking issue. I've been given the run around by VW since the summer, they say that the car is functioning as designed: make sure you file a complaint with NHSTA AND VW Corporation.

FYI
This week I tried t get back in touch with my regional manager, to determine if they have taken any steps to fix the problem and the only response I got so far was to take it to another dealer.
What a disappointment. 

This is their response: 
I wanted to take this opportunity to follow up on my previous voicemail. I understand that you were having concerns with your Atlas, and I wanted to further apologize for this experience. With a brand new vehicle, it is our wish to see that our customers are having a carefree ownership and that you are able to enjoy your vehicle as soon as possible. I understand from your previous correspondence that you’re experiencing some concerns with the Automatic Braking System (ABS) and I see that it’s causing you some worry. I wanted to further inquire to see if you were able to take your vehicle into another VW dealership for a second opinion. If you’re interested, I can assist in making an appointment and having your case escalated back up to a Region Case Manager (RCM) to follow up on that appointment and remain engaged in this concern. We’re looking forward to working with you in this concern.

AND mine

If VW corporate has told my dealer that the car is functioning as designed, and there is no way to stop the sensors from triggering other than to turn them off, I don't see how a second dealer will come to another conclusion.
Please ask the regional case manager to call me. The phone number I was given is wrong.


----------



## HeyNow... (Aug 2, 2018)

Happens to us frequently- pulling in or out of a driveway and bam.. everything locks up and scares the living sh!t out of us.


----------



## KarstGeo (Jan 19, 2018)

HeyNow... said:


> Happens to us frequently- pulling in or out of a driveway and bam.. everything locks up and scares the living sh!t out of us.


Just turn off the maneuver braking and this is sorted.


----------

